# Creación de un encoder casero...



## vinnymoy (Jul 10, 2009)

Deseo sensar la velocidad de un motor AC y veo que se utilizan encoders, también veo que hay algunos posts que hablan sobre esto pero la verdad no encuentro nada que diga exactamente como realizar un encoder casero, hay vagas ideas pero nada más. Así que por fa alguien que ayude.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2009)

Para detectar la velocidad NO necesitas un encoder, solamente con un generador taquimétrico te alcanza.
El generador taquimétrico puede ser algo tan simple como un opto-aislador de ranura que detecte el paso de un agujero sobre un disco adosado al eje del motor, mas RPM mayor cantidad de pasos del agujero frente al opto, también podría ser algo como un imán girando con el eje del motor y un dispositivo de efecto Hall que detecte el paso.
A mayor cantidad de agujeros o imanes mayor cantidad de pulsos y por ende mejor resolución de la velocidad.

Si quieres ver un encoder "Made in Casa" léete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/


----------



## Guimmie (Ago 27, 2009)

Fogonazo, si mal no recuerdo la descripcion que has hecho es la de un encoder incremental, no?

Sino es asi me gustaria que me aclararas,

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2009)

Guimmie dijo:


> Fogonazo, si mal no recuerdo la descripcion que has hecho es la de un encoder incremental, no?
> 
> Sino es asi me gustaria que me aclararas,
> 
> Gracias!


Yo diría que es un generador de pulsos o generador taquimétrico


----------



## algp (Ago 28, 2009)

El encoder incremental tal como lo conocemos en la industria suele tener 3 salidas: *A* y *B* que son salidas que tienen una determinada cantidad de pulsos por vuelta del encoder, pero un desfase de 90 grados entre si. Este desfase permite conocer si el encoder esta girando en sentido horario o antihorario.

La tercera salida suele llamarse MARK o Zero, y entrega un solo pulso por vuelta, un pulso breve cuando el encoder se encuentra en una posicion determinada.


----------



## Guimmie (Ago 29, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo, los encoders incrementales tienen sus canales A, B, Z... y si me apuras sus invertidos /A, /B, /Z para asegurar la correcta comunicación. Pero me refería al modo de funcionamiento. El tema del plato perforado en el eje del motor al que lo atraviesa un rayo de luz, etc...

Podria ser que un tacómetro tubiera el mismo funcionamiento pero con un único canal, es lo que dezconozco. Por eso lo preguntaba....

Si alguien me lo aclara le estaré muy agradecido!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 29, 2009)

Gimmie: el tacometro (electronico o mecanico) es un instrumento que mide la velocidad de giro de un eje rotatorio, medido en giros/minuto o rev/min. El encoder serviria como "sensor" para hacerte un tacometro. Tendrias que adicionarle un mecanismo que cuente periodicamente los pulsos (por ejemplo, cada segundo) que envia el encoder y calcuele las rev/min equivalentes y solo necesitaria un canal del encoder, aunque tambien podrias usar los dos canales para mejorar la resolucion o el tiempo de respuesta del tacometro. Salu2.


----------



## Guimmie (Ago 29, 2009)

Entonces, resumiendo:

Tacometro: mide velocidad (rpm) sin conocer sentido de giro ni posicion (rad, º...)

Encoder: Lo mide todo...

Sería eso?

Saludos Tecnogirl!

No me he explicado bien, evidentemente el encoder unicamente sirve como sensor... despues tendria que ir conectado a una electrónica (PLC...) para usar los datos que proporciona


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

clarooo

mira un encoder es un instrumento electronico mucho más completo y te brinda mejor información, pero requiere de un pequeño circuito logico o microcontrolado y minimo 1 display LCD.

un tacómetro sólo detecta y cuenta cuando 1 eje da 1 vuelta.

de esa forma y adosándole una base de tiempo, podrías saber cuantas vueltas dá por minuto (ejemplo)

ahora si quieres algo más sofisticado, presiso, te digo que uses un encoder...ya que puedes medir:
RPM, velocidad, posicion, sentido, entre otros...

pero...te recomiendo que lo compres..porque fabricarlo es muy pero muy dificil..ya lo he intentado.


----------



## Guimmie (Ago 29, 2009)

creo que le estamos dando vueltas a un tema cerrado jajaj

estamos diciendo basicamente lo mismo ya.

conclusión al tema que abria vinnymoy: no hagas un encoder casero jejej

nos vemos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Gimmie: creo que tienes razon... Parece haber una confusion con los nombres.
DJ Draco dijo: "un tacómetro sólo detecta y cuenta cuando 1 eje da 1 vuelta" y esa no es la definicion de tacometro: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacómetro mas bien es la descripcion de un cuentavueltas... El tacometro si indica la velocidad en rev/min. Salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 1, 2009)

mmm no precisamente...para conocer la velocidad lineal necesitas saber cual es el diametro de la rueda y multiplicarlo por PI, eso lo multiplicas por las RPM y tienes la velocidad.

sino simplemente tienes velocidad angular.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

El tacómetro o dínamo tacométrico es generador de CC cuya tensión de salida es proporcional a la velocidad de giro (velocidad angular) del motor.
Si lo hacen con un encoder van a tener una cuenta de *n* pulsos por unidad de tiempo, que también es velocidad angular.
Lo único que no hay que hacer es generar un único impulso por vuelta, por que de esa manera la resolución obtenida en la medición de la velocidad es un desastre. Los encoder para ese uso suelen tener al menos 1000 líneas por revolución.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Lo que describe ezavalla lo conocemos por aca como tacogenerador y si bien no es un instrumento propiamente dicho, funciona a modo de un "encoder analogo". Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2009)

hace unos mese me puse en plan de construir un encoder casero de unos 7Bits, porque asi son los comerciales, y fracasé en cuanto vi la dificultad del proceso.

ahora en la facultad estoy viendo si retomo ese proyecto y de ser posible, y factible, voy a fabricar y tal vez los haga para vender ya que son carísimos pero muy utiles.

para construir uno hace falta la rueda propiamente fresada con un codigo binario de 7 o mas bits, lo cual nos da de 128 posiciones por giro o más, y los optoacopladores o fotodiodos mas fototransistores.


----------



## algp (Sep 2, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> hace unos mese me puse en plan de construir un encoder casero de unos 7Bits


 
Entonces tratabas de hacer un encoder de tipo absoluto supongo....

Hasta donde he visto me da la impresion de que los encoder de tipo incremental son usados con mas frecuencia. Personalmente no he visto ninguna maquina con encoder absoluto.

Uno de tipo incremental deberia ser un poco mas sencillo creo, pero de todas formas no es demasiado sencillo.

Avago es un fabricante que tiene encoders incrementales de plastico relativamente economicos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 3, 2009)

algp: Yo si vi uno. Era una troqueladora italiana de laminas de aluminio.. muy sofisticada... con control digital (un PLC, pero propietario). Yo tambien creia que los encoders incrementales eran mas versatiles, pero en este caso, era fundamental que el control supiera sin dudas la posicion de la matriz de la troqueladora todo el tiempo, aun si se iba la electricidad. Por eso emplearon el encoder absoluto. Ese es el punto debil de los incrementales, si va la electricidad y al regreso no sabes donde estas. Salu2.


----------

